# Fixing squishy tortoises?



## pinkspore (Jun 19, 2013)

My new little deserts are both pretty soft, though the larger of the two isn't nearly as bad as the little guy. I'm soaking them in carrot babyfood and just started adding some calcium to that. They've been getting plenty of sunshine and outdoor grazing time, and all of the food they've been offered has been doused in RepCal.

They both do a large amount of grazing along with their offered food. Is there any way to increase the calcium content of the yard? Should I be sprinkling RepCal around before I set them down to graze?

How long should I be waiting to see improvements? Is there anything else I can add to their soaks to help them harden up?


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you try cuttlebone? Too much repcal is bad for tort kidney, cuttlebone is natural calcuim source, about the greens, feed the highest calcuim greens, dendilion etc..

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## WillTort2 (Jun 19, 2013)

How old are your little desert torts?


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hibiscus flowers and leaves is also good

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ascott (Jun 19, 2013)

Why are they soft? What I mean is, have you had them very long? Did you rescue them from a bad situation?


----------



## pinkspore (Jun 19, 2013)

They're both juveniles, I'll measure them in the morning. I got them from the rescue in Arroyo Grande, they were being returned by some idiot after a month. I'm not sure what shape they were in before they went out, would lack of sun and calcium have caused them to go soft that quickly?

I've only had them for a week. They have access to cuttlebone at all times while grazing, I usually put a piece nearby when I set them out in the morning. I think they're grazing more than they're eating the RepCal-dusted food. 

They sure do love hibiscus flowers, I wish mine was blooming a bit more. I may end up asking around the neighborhood to see if anyone else has safe flowers for them to inhale. I hadn't thought of offering the leaves though. They also enjoy eating the leaves from my pumpkin plants, and they have some lovely dandelions growing in their grazing areas.


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 19, 2013)

pinkspore said:


> They're both juveniles, I'll measure them in the morning. I got them from the rescue in Arroyo Grande, they were being returned by some idiot after a month. I'm not sure what shape they were in before they went out, would lack of sun and calcium have caused them to go soft that quickly?
> 
> I've only had them for a week. They have access to cuttlebone at all times while grazing, I usually put a piece nearby when I set them out in the morning. I think they're grazing more than they're eating the RepCal-dusted food.
> 
> They sure do love hibiscus flowers, I wish mine was blooming a bit more. I may end up asking around the neighborhood to see if anyone else has safe flowers for them to inhale. I hadn't thought of offering the leaves though. They also enjoy eating the leaves from my pumpkin plants, and they have some lovely dandelions growing in their grazing areas.



Good for you! glad somebody is really doing real rescue and not just picking them up for adoption just because they are cheaper than buying them! Stupid idiots will read up a little and go to the adoption sites and talk about like they know everything... When they finally get the tort... the bit more than they can chew and cause harm to this torts! Glad that your doing what ever you can to save them..


----------



## ascott (Jun 19, 2013)

Ohhhhh yes, I remember reading your other posts....yes, give them some time....as long as you are diligent they will come around... Natural sunlight is so important, soaking and let them eat as much dandelion as they can handle---this is an excellent multi benefit food....the flowers are really good as well, plus--the flowers give them a bit of a drunken stooper that they really seem to thrive on....after all, you can make wine from the dandelion....


----------



## pinkspore (Jun 20, 2013)

These guys were returned while I was visiting the sanctuary, and I specifically asked for the worst tortoises they had because I truly love the special ones. I measured them this morning according to the measuring thread.

Morla is 5.75" and not terribly soft. He's missing a foot and a chunk from his shell, so he's a bit lopsided.

Om is 3.25" and very sleepy. His eyes seem really tiny and he barely opens them even when he eats.


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 20, 2013)

Om is maybe dehydrated, but definitely both lack in calcuim, both have soft shell

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-12243.html

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-41739.html

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-39222.html

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## pinkspore (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for those links! Om was definitely dehydrated, I thought he would be ok because I was soaking him twice a day. 

Last night I greatly increased the humidity in his sleeping area along with keeping it nice and warm. Today he is a completely different tortoise, bright-eyed and eating nonstop.


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow great, just follow the tips on the link ragarding baby food soaks, i think a week there will be a great change, good to hear his eating very well, update us

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## pinkspore (Jun 26, 2013)

Morla is doing very well, he is quite friendly and enjoys having his neck scratched. I'm wondering how his missing foot will affect him as he gets older.

Om has good days and bad days. Sometimes he grazes furiously right after his soak, other times he seems to spend all day sleeping.


----------



## pinkspore (Jun 26, 2013)

We just lost little Om this afternoon. He was wandering but not eating all morning while I sat and watched him (and pet Morla, who is turning out to be quite friendly) and then settled into his favorite spot in the shade for a nap. When I went to pick him up a few hours later had had passed. It was around 82 degrees today, and he was sitting in a wet patch of very green weeds, in the shade. I hadn't seen him eat in a few days.

I can't find any sign of trauma, he looks just the same as he has for the last two weeks. Could he have gotten too hot or too cold? Too dehydrated? I'm not sure if I could have done something better.


----------



## apromann4 (Jun 26, 2013)

Am really so sorry for your loss

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


I done your best, mabye when you got Ohm he in really bad condition because of soft shell and dehydration

Sent from my S100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jlant85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh man, sorry that this had to happen. You had them already in bad shape and you did your best. Sorry for your lost.


----------



## thatrebecca (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor Om and poor you! It seems like you gave him the very best of care while you had him, which was only such a short time. I hope Morla continues to thrive.


----------

